
Networking for Introverts - wrburgess
https://www.ctothink.com/episodes/2018-04-24-19.html
======
wrburgess
Having a strong network makes for a huge advantage for career opportunities
and learning how to lead. We discuss how to push past shyness and introverted
tendencies to grow your own network of relationships.

